# Black Light at night with Tarantula



## Ardis Bartle (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a rose-hair tarantula (or my son does) and will a black light at night cause the tarantula problems?

Thanks Ardis Bartle, Houston TX


----------



## Cory Loomis (Nov 25, 2004)

*Why a black light?*

The effects of most things on tarantulas is "unknown" in a scientific sense because the research hasn't been done.  All we can do is extrapolate based on what little we do know about them and their biology.  Are you referring to UV lighting used to highlight your son's posters, or are you referring to the "black" lights sold in pet shops to provide supplemental heating?  Either way, if the animal has a hide into which it can completely retreat, all should be fine, provided the supplemental heat doesn't cook the G. Rosea.  (You might want to look at something thermostatically controlled.)


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think it will. I hear they cause health problems with many arachnids. But thats only if you have the light on all the time! I doubt 15 minutes a day would hurt though


----------



## becca81 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think using a black light to view your T at night is ideal.  It allows the T to not be disturbed by a bright light and allows you to see the T.  I don't think that any light on your T 24/7 would be a good thing, but if you're only using it for viewing (especially at night) it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Sheri (Nov 25, 2004)

RaZeDaHeLL666 said:
			
		

> I think it will. I hear they cause health problems with many arachnids. But thats only if you have the light on all the time! I doubt 15 minutes a day would hurt though



What kind of health problems, specifically?


----------



## Washout (Nov 25, 2004)

I've heard that it can cloud the eyes of scorpions and render them blind if it is on 24x7. But I'm not sure it would hurt a tarantula since they shed yearly as adults (most of the time anyway).

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## reverendsterlin (Nov 25, 2004)

UV radiation in large amounts is probably not good. If you are simply wishing to view your animal I would suggest a red bulb, bright enough to see your animal and most likely outside of the animals visible spectrum.
Rev


----------



## edesign (Nov 25, 2004)

i too second the red light...tarantulas don't glow in black lights like scorpions do, and black lights aren't the easiest on human eyes either. T's can't see red light (nor can scorps) so they think they're in the dark.

Watching a T hunt while it thinks it's in complete darkness is great...at least with my A. seemani it is. Slowly stalks down the crickets rather than hide in it's retreat and wait for one to walk by...


----------



## metzgerzoo (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree with the red lights.  I keep one on my Ts at night for added heat.  Our house gets very cold at night so the added heat is good and we can still see them without them being botherd by the light.


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 25, 2004)

im not sure black light affects T's...i use a repti glow bulb that puts out like a dark purplish glow just like a blacklight but then again im not sure if its the same thing. my T's have been doing fine since i started collecting..i have seen no obvious affect yet...keep in mind that they are not right over my T's they are all mounted inside my cabinet for heat purposes only and are about 6 inches away from all the tanks and are 15 watts a peice....and like i said im not sure if these are considered black lights they give out what looks like the same type of light but on the box it says creates a natural moonlight...my T's are still very active at night and feel they are in the dark well they act like it anyway very active eating digging climbing etc etc


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 26, 2004)

An easy way to tell if the light is giving off any UV is to get a yellow fluorescent hi-lighter and draw a line on a piece of paper now get a yellow marker (plain) and draw a line right next to the hi-lighter line.. 
put this paper under a reg house light and notice the colors.. then put this paper under your light in question, if you notice the hi-lighter yellow is brighter than the other or is actually 'glowing' then there is UV coming from the bulb..


try this at the end of dusk on a clear day.. 

but I'd limit the exposure to UV..

most T's evolved to be mostly nocturnal..


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 26, 2004)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> An easy way to tell if the light is giving off any UV is to get a yellow fluorescent hi-lighter and draw a line on a piece of paper now get a yellow marker (plain) and draw a line right next to the hi-lighter line..
> put this paper under a reg house light and notice the colors.. then put this paper under your light in question, if you notice the hi-lighter yellow is brighter than the other or is actually 'glowing' then there is UV coming from the bulb..
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the tip im going to try that tonight.. :worship:


----------

